# God is Better than All - D. A. Carson



## JM (Oct 21, 2008)

D. A. Carson Audio sermons and lectures - Free from around the Web « God is Better than All

SECTION 1: Here are some sermons or lectures that cannot be downloaded on MP3 but listened to on the web (or downloaded as a wave file, #5-6):

1. Love for the Tough-Minded and the Great-Hearted
2. Openness of God Theology: 1. Portrait of a Limited God (part 1)
3. Pentecost
4. The Spirituality of the Gospel of John, Part 1
5. Biblical Theology
1. 2 Testaments, 1 Bible
2. The cross and Christian Theology
3. The use of the OT in the NT and Q & A
6. Who is this Jesus? Studies in the gospel of John
1. Jesus the Word of God
2. Jesus the Temple of God
3. Jesus the Gift of God
4. Jesus the Son of God
5. Jesus the Bread of God
6. Q & A
7. Sermons on 1 Peter (this cannot righteously be stored on the computer but can be listened to from the website. It is only up temporarily).
8. The interpretation of the Bible in a Postmodern World (part 1a) - Listen online for free, to download you have to pay.
9. Church and Theology Conference

SECTION 2: You can download these sermons on MP3 from this post:

1. Moses intercessory prayer (Exodus 32-34) - I haven’t heard it yet.
2. Installation of Steve Matthewson - This sermon is less than 30 minutes, but gives great emphasis to the pastoral charge of valuing, protecting, and propogating the gospel that was entrusted to us. Preached at Carson’s home church in Illinois.
3. This series, Sacred and Sure, is a series on postmodernism from bethinking.org, another great website and resource for Christians:
1. From modernism to postmodernism (20MB)
2. Foundations of knowing (26.8 MB)
3. The talking God (18.73MB)
4. Tough Talk (30.2MB)
4. The love of God (25.4MB)
5. Understanding Postmodernism from a Confessional Stance
1. Postmodernism part 1 (about 20MB)
2. Postmodernism part 2 (about 22 MB)
6. Postmodernism in 3 parts
1. Part 1 (16 MB)
2. Part 2 (19 MB)
3. Postmodernism workshop (22 MB)
7. Why Trust a Cross? (About 18 MB) - click here for outline
8. The ironies of the Cross (a sermon from Matthew 27:27-50). I heard this same material presented at The Master’s Seminary and was blessed tremendously.
9. The intolerance of tolerance - a good description of the old tolerance and the new tolerance in our culture today influenced by postmodernism and philosophical pluralism. It exposes the hypocrisy and inadequacy of the new tolerance.
1. Part 1
2. Part 2
10. Use of the OT in the NT
1. part 1
2. part 2
3. part 3
11. Jesus the Word of God John 1:1-18 - click here to see the sermon outline
12. Openness of God theology - Notes for the lecture here
13. Sin and the Fall (Genesis 3) (14 MB) - sermon outline
14. The Gagging of God Questions and Answers (22 MB)
15. Even so, Come Lord Jesus (Revelation 21:1-22:6) (15 MB) - Click here for the Outline
16. The New Perspective on Paul (40 MB) - Outline of lecture
17. The So-Called New Pauline Perspective Critiqued (The links are working again- 3/25/07).
1. Part 1
2. Part 2
3. Part 3
18. “Hard Texts: Why Does Hebrews Cite the Old Testament Like That?” Lectures at Southern Seminary
1. Part 1
2. Part 2
3. Part 3
19. Christian Life Conference talks of D. A. Carson (with Walt Kaiser)
1. Q & A with D. A. Carson
2. How should we live responsibly in the last days 2 Tim. 3:1-4:8
3. Why Trust a Cross? (Romans 3:21ff)
4. What is it like to get dragged out of the mud? (Psalm 40)
5. Two Ways to Live (Psalm 1)
20. Sermons on Revelation - Doctrine of the Last Things (from the Monergism website) - (like #’s 31, 39, 43, and 74)
1. Vision of A Transcendant God
2. Vision of A Redeeming God
3. Rage,Rage, Against the Church
4. AntiChrist and the False Prophet
5. Triumph of the Lamb - All Hail the Lamb
21. 3 other sermons by Carson preached at The Round Church at St. Andrew the Great in Cambridge:
1. The Lord of the Sabbath (Matt. 12:1-14)
2. The Bread of Life (John 6)
3. Laughing All the Way From the Bank (2 Cor. 8:1-9:15)
22. The Role of the Elder (from 9Marks.org)
23. Doubting Thomas (John 20:24-31) at SBTS.edu in one of the chapel services, I just can’t remember which semester.
24. The Supremacy of Christ and Love in a Postmodern world - go to the Desiring God website.
25. On the Emergent Church:
1. A description of the movement with a focus on its strengths.
2. The movement evaluated more critically
3. An exposition of Scripture on the relationship between experience and truth
26. On being preapared for suffering and evil (5 pillars for the Christian to hold together)
1. On Being Prepared for Suffering and Evil (part 1)
2. On Being Prepared for Suffering and Evil 2
27. A discussion on communion
28. Telling premodern truth to postmodern people
29. Evangelism in the 21st century
1. Session 1
2. Session 2
3. Session 3
30. Evangelism
1. Postmodernism and biblical illiteracy
2. First steps toward regrouping
3. Worldview Evangelism
4. Apostolic Evangelism of Biblical Illiterates
5. Faith in the cross of Christ
31. 1998 Pastor’s Conference (like #’s 20, 39, 43, and 74)
1. Vision of the Holy God
2. Vision of the Redeeming God
3. Vision of the Transcendent God
32. Faith in the cross of Christ (Romans 3:21-31)
33. Jesus Christ, the God-man (John 1:1-18)
34. Jesus, the Son of God
35. Psalm 23, the Psalm of the Sheep
36. The Spirit overcomes death - Romans 8
37. Who Touched Me? (Mark 5:21-34)
38. The God who Helps (Psalm 40)
39. 8 part Series on Revelation (preached in Northern Ireland; like #’s 20, 31, 43, and 74):
1. Revelation 4
2. Revelation 5
3. Revelation 12
4. Revelation 13 part 1
5. Revelation 13 part 2
6. Revelation 14
7. Revelation 21-22:6
8. Q & A Session
40. Go to Allsouls website and register with your email to access 5 sermons by D.A. Carson, one of which is not in the previous list.
41. Trials James 1:1-18 preached at the Bible Church of Little Rock
42. What makes you great (Matt. 11:2-19) preached at the Bible Church of Little Rock
43. Vision of a Transcendent God (Revelation 4 and 5 respectively) preached at the Bible Church of Little Rock (like #’s 20, 31, 39, and 74)
1. Part 1
2. Part 2
44. Is the Emergent Church Biblical? Lecture given at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School
45. Outgoing Imperative for World Mission Lecture given at Trinity Evangelical Divinity School
46. The Cross and Christian Ministry (Acts 17:16-34) (Preached 10/8/06)
47. Veritas Forum
1. Is the Jesus of the Bible the Jesus of History (69MB)
2. Was Jesus a dying God or the death of death (77MB)
48. URC Institute 2006
1. Doubt
2. The Reliability of the NT part 1
3. The Reliability of the NT part 2
4. The Emergent Church part 1
5. The Emergent Church part 2
6. The Cross and Christian Ministry
49. D.A. Carson discusses the Emerging Church in Australia
1. D. A. Carson’s critique of the Emerging Church
2. Andrew Hamilton’s Response
3. Geoff Westlake Response
4. D. A. Carson’s response
5. Open Forum
50. Training the Next Generation of Evangelical Scholars
51. Christian Living in the Last Days (2 Tim. 3:1-4:5)
52. The Christian Perspective of Just War
1. Lecture
2. Q and A
53. Here’s Carson’s sermon at the PCRT conference in Sacramento called, “The Saving Word” from James 1:12-20.
54. On Loving God with All your mind
55. Christian Leaders in the Last Days, 2 Tim.3:1-17; 4:1-8
56. Three lectures here by D. A. Carson on the primacy of expository preaching given at the Bethlehem Conference for Pastors in 1995.
57. The Saving Word, James 1:12-25 audio
58. The Saving Word, James 1:12-25 video
59. The God who Helps, Psalm 40:16-17 (audio)
60. The God who Helps, Psalm 40:16-17 (video)
61. How to Think about Pastors (left click to download), 1 Tim. 3:1-7 - preached on the Lord’s day, May 20, 2007 - preached at College Church at Wheaton, Illinois.
62. How to think about money - 1 Timothy 6:3-19 (left click to download)- Preached 5/27/07 at College Church in Wheaton, Illinois.
63. How to think about the Last Days (left click to download) - preached 6/3/07 at College Church
64. What is the Gospel? - preached at the 2007 Gospel Coalition Conference in May. “In this audio from the first session of the inaugural Gospel Coalition conference, watch as Dr. Don Carson of Trinity Evangelical Divinity School talks on just exactly “what is the Gospel?” In this audio, Dr. Carson lists eight summarizing words that help to define the Gospel, five clarifying sentence to differentiate the Gospel from what it is not, and one evocative summary. We pray that as you hear Dr. Carson’s words you will learn what it means to truly be about the Gospel and to experience the transformation that inevitably accompanies it.” You can download or watch the video by going to the Resurgence Website. You can see a transcript of the message as well.
65. What is the gospel coalition? Click here and click on “Plans and Purposes of the Gospel Coalition” to watch the video.
66. Hawthorne Gospel Church
1. Ironies of the cross
2. Facing Trials and Temptations
67. Psalm 99 - God as King
68. What is an Evangelical? An assessment of the Evangelical and Roman Catholic Project
69. 2006Yema Conference
1. Mar 24 Only Two Ways to Live - Psalm 1 for Today
2. Mar 25 Equipped to serve (Session 1) 1 Timothy 3:1-13
3. Mar 25 Equipped to serve (Session 2) 1 Timothy 6: 3-21
4. Mar 25 Q & A (Session 3) including ‘emerging church’ issues
5. Mar 25 Equipped to serve (Session 4) 2 Timothy 3:1 - 4:8
70. The Christian’s Complete Armor - Ephesians 6:10-20
71. At All Souls Church, Carson preached these sermons (you have to go to the site to download them)
1. The God who Helps (Psalm 40) - also posted at least twice above
2. The God who answers (1 Kings 18:1-46)
3. Gospel focus: the ironies of the Cross - Matt. 27:27-42 (also posted above preached somewhere else)
4. The Christian in complete armor - Eph. 6:10-20 (also preached somewhere else - see #70)
5. The Wind Blows - John 3:1-21
72. Carson interviewed on faith and the gospel on the White Horse Inn.
1. Download here.
2. If that doesn’t work, go here and register.
73. D. A. Carson speaks on “Distorting the Love of God” spoken at Dallas Theological Seminary in 1998, the lecture he may have referred to in his insightful and helpful book, The Difficult Doctrine of the Love of God.
74. 2004 Missions Conference - “Missions as the Triumph of the Lamb” from Reformed Theological Seminary (7 sermons on Revelation- like #’s 20, 31, 39, and 43)
1. Session 1 - Revelation 4
2. Session 2 - Revelation 5
3. Session 3 - Revelation 21:1-8
4. Session 4 - Revelation 21:9-22:6
5. Session 5 - Revelation 12
6. Session 6 - Revelation 13
7. Session 7 - Revelation 14
75. What is the gospel? (At the Castle 2007)
1. What is the gospel? (1 Cor. 15:1-19)
2. Question and Answer session
76. Sermons on Jeremiah (At the Castle 2007)
1. Jeremiah 1:1-3:5
2. Jeremiah 3:4-4:4
3. Jeremiah 11-15
4. Jeremiah 30-31
5. Jeremiah 37-39
6. Questions and Answers
77. My Lord and My God (John 20:24-31, preached in 3/07 at Soaring Oaks Presbyterian Church)
78. Streams of Living Water (John 7:37-39) - left click to download - This one is not a repeat message like some of the others above so download this one.
79. 2008 Bethlehem Conference for Pastors (Audio or video)
1. The Pastor as Son of the Heavenly Father (left click to follow link - audio only at this point)
2. The Pastor as son of his earthly father (left click)
3. The Pastor as father of his family and his flock (left click)
4. Panel Discussion (left click)
80. What is Evangelicalism? was delivered 1/28/08 in Toronto at Grace Fellowship Church. It is 76 minutes long and has been posted in my previous list at #68 delivered at a different venue.
81. College Church Sermons 2008 (on 2 Thessalonians)

1. The Supremacy of Christ (left click to download) from 2 Thessalonians chapter 1. This was preached at College Church on the first Sunday of March 2008.
2. Waiting for the Last Time (left click to download) from 2 Thessalonians chapter 2. This was preached at College Church on the second Sunday of March 2008.
3. Waiting in the mean time (left click to download) from 2 Thessalonians chapter 3. This was preached at College Church on the third Sunday of March 2008

82. Sermons on Matthew (2 of which were preached at other venues and listed above)

1. What Makes You Greater than King David? Matthew 11:2-19
2. The Dissatisfied, the Smug and the Broken Matthew 11:16-30
3. How to Wait for the End Matthew 24:36 - 25:46

83. Biblical Theology (James Steinbach asked to link to his page and not the files directly, so you have to go there to get these):

1. The Cross and Christian Theology
2. Open Questions on the OT in the NT
3. Two Testaments, One Bible

84. Clarus conference at Desert Springs Church

1. An Apostolic Disputation - and Justification - D.A. Carson
2. Panel Discussion A - D.A. Carson and Michael Horton
3. Justification/Righteousness and the Cross of Christ - D.A. Carson
4. Panel Discussion B, Pt. 1 - D.A. Carson and Michael Horton
5. Panel Discussion B, Pt. 2 - D.A. Carson and Michael Horton
6. “The Ironies of the Cross” - D.A. Carson

85. D. A. Carson on the Authority of Scripture [at the reFocus conference given April 2008 on 2 Timothy 3:10-17] - video|audio

86. Two talks at Xenos Summer Institute. The Title of the Conference was “True to the Word, True to Our Mission”

1. Evaluating a Complex Movement
2. A Biblical Meditation on Truth and Experience

87. D. A. Carson spoke on the issue of Postmodernism and its Impact on Christianity in Singapore this past week at St. John-St. Margaret Church (Anglican). 

1. Can the Truth Be Nailed Talk
2. Can the Truth Be Nailed Q & A

88. The Night of Questions (John 3:1-21) - Preached at Knox Presbyterian Church, Toronto on August 6, 2008.

89. Carson was interviewed for his book on Christ and Culture.


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Oct 21, 2008)

JM,

I'm guessing you haven't listened to all of these but would you happen to know which one of these lectures he discusses why he favors the premill view over the others? I have the Carson, Moo, and Morris Intro to the NT and they don't really deal with that issue. 

Thanks again.


----------



## JM (Oct 21, 2008)

I don't know...but I did find these :

Reformation Theology: D.A. Carson's Millennial Position


----------



## InevitablyReformed (Oct 21, 2008)

JM said:


> I don't know...but I did find these :
> 
> Reformation Theology: D.A. Carson's Millennial Position



Awesome! Thanks brother.


----------



## CubsIn07 (Oct 26, 2008)

InevitablyReformed said:


> JM said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know...but I did find these :
> ...



D.A. Carson is Premillennial. You have to be to teach at TEDS. That is part of the EFCA doctrinal statement and all professors must adhere to it.


----------

